# How to start a Space Wolf army.



## Gandalf the Black (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, (isn't it great being polite), I'm starting a SW army and am asking what you people think would be a good set to collect as a starter army. Since I don't really know much about thier tactics I will accept any opinions. Thankyou in advance.

(sorry but there should be a ? at the end of the title not a . )


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

A wolf battleforce would probably be a good place to start, after that I'd go for a dread (you can get a cheap one on ebay) and some Rhinos. After that, it's really up to you what direction you go in. Good hunting.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The first thing I would suggest to anyone building a new army is read first. Read the codex and right now SW is the flavor of the month so there are a ton of tactics and advice out there. Make up an army list and post it in the army list section to get some feedback on it. Once you are happy with the list then get the models to make that list. 

Because if you decide a tank heavy army is the way to go then you may not want all the troops in the battleforce. An hq and two troops are required so those are definate gets but after that it is up to you how you want the army to be.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll second the Battleforce and if you've got the cash, some extra Grey Hunters and a Rhino. That should give you a solid base to work from.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Morfangdakka has it, I remember when I started my DE off I bought models without buying the codex luckily the ones I bought I kept but I know so many gamers who have bought before making a list and reading that they end up selling all these models they don't need and have just wasted money away when they could have bought that model they need but now have to earn more to get it


----------



## Gandalf the Black (Jul 18, 2009)

Would it be possible to get the SW shoulderpad upgrade packs then buy like a SM megaforce or something bigger or would it be better to get the battleforce and add to that?


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh that would be a great idea if you want to spend two times the money.

The SW upgrade back is a bunch of metal shoulderpads. Metal = expensive. The megaforce is neat, and you can get it regardless, but your SWs should some with so much Wolves kit you should be able to make them look like SWs.

You're better off buying one or two of the SW battleforces and then grabbing a pack of Grey Hunters and a pair of Rhinos. Maybe a dread, and there you go, instant army.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't generally recommend the multipack things unless you are sure you are actually going to use everything. It's one thing to have a lot of models but something else to have a lot of models you want.

For instance, the battleforce isn't bad but it includes a drop pod and some scouts. You may well not use these, especially if you bought multiple battleforces. The marine battleforce and megaforce both contain rhinos, which you are almost certain to use.

It also depends whether you want your guys to use pure wolf bits or a mixture of wolf and marine parts. You could get one of each battleforce, and that would be pretty good.

I play space wolves sometimes myself. Tactics wise, I think a successful space wolf army is built around the use of grey hunters. You want as many of them as you can get, plus the means to move them around the place and keep them alive - which is achieved with rhinos and land raiders. Then you need an HQ and maybe something with a gun, and you are good to go.


----------



## Bodyguard666 (Apr 14, 2008)

I used the Assault on black reach marines and converted the launcher marine to a grey hunter.
I used the marines as...
5 termies=4 wolf guard termies with pf/sb and Rune Priest in TA
Tactical marines=Grey Hunters
Captain=Lone Wolf
Dread=Well... a dread

Then I bought Space Wolves Pack and bummed parts for the extra 5 to make a 15 man BC pack. So far, a great investment. I used a little green stuff to wolf up the AoBR marines.


----------



## Truthteller (Sep 2, 2009)

I started my SW army about a month back. 

The battleforce is good value but as Someguy said the Scouts and Drop Pod may not fit your preferred army list. As far as I'm concerned only the Scouts were surplus as I intend to try both Rhino and DP based lists.

If you take a battleforce it will give you the core of GHs you need for an army, but only just. I had a lot of old OOP metal SWs lying around so 20 extra models gave me 40+ models to use as GHs or WG. I added a box of Devastators and used the wolfy bits on the GH sprues to turn them into Long Fangs. 

After that you really need to buy to your list ideas. I've added a couple of Dreads (for AT) and a Razorback (for the Long Fangs). Next stop will be 3 Rhinos for the GHs.

HQ choice is something you need to think carefully about. Some of the SW special characters are ultra powerful and ultra costly. None of them is a no brainer. I suspect the most popular HQ will be a Rune Priest in power armour (so he can ride in a Rhino with GHs) but a Wolf Lord in TDA with all the trimmings plus 4 WG in TDA in a Land Raider would make an awesome spearpoint for an army and it could be fitted into a 1500 point army and still leave room for 3 GH packs. I've got the models so I can try out both approaches, but you might want to try the lists first using proxies before committing yourself.

Good hunting fellow cub

TT


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I would suggest a Black Reach box, though you'll have to carve the ultramarine arrows off the shoulderpads of the marines. Gets you five termies, ten marines, a captain and a DN. 

Then buy a grey hunters box, and use the extra parts leftover to "wolf" up the Black reach guys. Now you have 19 hunters, One Missile Launcher (longfang), five terminators, and a Captain. Decide if you want to do pods or rhinos, I suggest Rhinos. Buy a Rhino for each hunter squad. Then a Devestator squad to finish out the long fangs. 

This gives you a: Captain, Wolf Guard Terminators + 1 wolf guard (the leftover of your BR/Hunter packs), Dreadnaught, 2xHunter squads of 9, 2x Rhinos, 1x Long Fangs. Should be the basis to start.


----------

